# Low Thyroglobulin antibodies . Hashimoto's or Not !?



## aa1991aa (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey everyone

A while ago my thyroid became overactive and after taking methimazole for 4 weeks my levels came back to normal and my endocrinologist said it was an inflammation ! that's it he didn't mentioned anything about what was causing my thyroid to become overactive !? BTW I decided to see a ND doctor because I still had some anxiety symptoms . My ND said I have Hashimotos and here is the first lab results as of 6/26/15 :

T4 : 12 5 - 12.5

T3 uptake : 43.5% 22.5 - 37

Free thyroxine index : 5.2 1 - 3.9

TSH : < 0.008 0.350 - 4.5

Bilirubin total : 1.4 0.2 - 1.2

Thyroglobulin antibodies : 7 < or = 1

Vitamin D 25-OH - total : 29 30 - 100

Now my question is why my endocrinologist didn't say anything about Hashimoto's !? Do I even have Hashimoto ? if yes why my thyroid levels are fine ? I have heard slightly elevated Thyroglobulin antibodies are normal among people without thyroid disease , BTW after about 1 month of treatment here is the latest lab results as of 1/9/2016 :

TSH : 2.570 range : 0.450 - 4.500

Triiodothyronine free , serum ( free t3 ) : 3.2 range : 2.0 - 4.4
T4 free 1.15 range : 0.82 - 1.77
Thyroid peroxidase ( tpo ) : 7 range : 0 - 34
Thyroglobulin antibody : 5.9 range : 0.0 - 0.9
Vitamin D : 30.8 range : 30.0 - 100.0

Now it's been about 6 month and my thyroid levels are still fine but I have symptoms of anxiety , could it be Hashimotos causing these symptoms ?

My ND put me on a Gluten free diet + some supplements and now even my Thyroglobulin antibodies are lower ! here is the final lab results

Thyroglobulin antibodies : 3.2 Range : 0.0 - 0.9

Do yall think I have Hashimoto's or it was just a transient thyroiditis ?

I have heard people with real Hashimoto's have antibodies of high 100's or even 1000's ! is it true ?

It would be nice to see what are the results of other people in order to compare it to myself .

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did they ever test your TSI? Did they do an ultrasound?


----------



## aa1991aa (Mar 11, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> Did they ever test your TSI? Did they do an ultrasound?


yes , TSI is 19 range less than 140

and yes ultrasound showed some nodules ...


----------

